# Pet Passport Office at the Eurotunnel Terminal



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Video of our visit to the Pet Passport Office at the Eurotunnel Terminal in July this year - 




If you think some facts are incorrect or other points of interest could be added could you let me know and I'll try to alter/add them to the video.

Richard Burton and Larry were still not available so I'm sorry but it's my 'voice over' again.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Keith,

Clinical examination by vet is not now needed.

tony


----------

